# [Review] Noctua NH-D15 im Test - Der AiO-Killer?



## sav (19. März 2019)

*Noctua NH-D15 im Test - Der AiO-Killer?*​

Einleitung


Meinen heutigen Test nehme ich zum Anlass, bewusst die verkrusteten Strukturen aufzubrechen. Jede Art von Kühlern haben selbstverständlich ihre Vor- und Nachteile, die je nach Präferenzen des Anwenders entweder einen Luftkühler oder eine Kompaktwasserkühlung präferieren. Fakt ist, die letztere Lösung hat es in den letzten Jahren geschafft, immer erfolgreicher zu werden. Das liegt nicht zuletzt daran, dass gerade AiOs bei der Verwendung von beleuchteten Komponenten meistens besser zur Geltung kommen, und somit der Einsatz in mühsam konfigurierten Builds oftmals sinnvoller erscheint. Außerdem wird ihnen, ab einer Radiatorgröße von 240 Millimetern, in der Regel eine höhere Kühlleistung nachgesagt. Doch gibt es wirklich keine Alternativen mehr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zugegeben die meisten Nutzer wissen, dass der NH-D15 ein leistungsstarker Vertreter der klassischen Luftkühler ist, und genau deswegen lasse ich ihn heute gegen ein bunt gemischten Testfeld antreten. Ich bin nämlich, sofern es mir die Zeit erlaubt, auf der Suche nach gleichwertigen Lösungen. Und was wäre denn schöner, als beim ersten Test Noctuas aktuelles Flaggschiff unter die Lupe zu nehmen? Die folgenden Kapitel werden im Gegensatz zur Einleitung wieder einen gewöhnlicheren Aufbau verfolgen. Der Fokus liegt jedoch klar auf den Messungen, und daher rücken die bauartbedingten Vor- und Nachteile demnach bewusst in den Hintergrund. Welcher CPU-Kühler kann es mit ausgewachsenen Kompaktwasserkühlungen aufnehmen? Die Idee dazu kam mir in meinen letzten Artikeln, die sich vorwiegend mit Vertretern aus dem Single-Tower Segment befasst haben. Das Auffällige: Jedes Testsample hatte seine Besonderheiten. Sei es eine besonders leise Kühlkombination (NH-U12S), oder aber eine unerwartet hohe Performance (Hyper 212 RGB Black Edition). Auf die Idee zu diesem Projekt hat mich allerdings der NH-U14S gebracht, er war bisher der einzige Proband, der es geschafft hat, es mit den AiOs aufzunehmen. Und ich hoffe, dass ich in der Zukunft noch weitere spannende Vertreter entdecken kann.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


Danksagung


Ich danke Noctua für das Bereitstellen des Testmusters und das damit entgegengebrachte Vertrauen.


Verpackung und Lieferumfang


Bei der Verpackung setzt Noctua auf ihre typisch braun-weiße Farbgebung. Die Vorderseite hält für den Anwender bereits die signifikantesten Informationen bereit. Zu diesen zählen neben einem Hinweis auf diverse Auszeichnungen von renommierteren Print- und Onlinemagazinen unter anderem die Dual-Tower Bauweise mit insgesamt sechs Heatpipes. Eine hohe RAM-Kompatibilität wird ebenfalls garantiert, sofern der CPU-Kühler nur mit einem Lüfter betrieben wird. Auch lassen sich erste Informationen zum vielseitigen Lieferumfang sowie der sechsjährigen Garantie entnehmen, die schon im Vorfeld suggeriert, dass man es hier mit einem Premium-Produkt zu tun hat. Die Seiten der Verpackung beherbergen unterdessen die technischen Details des NH-D15.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Öffnen der Verpackung zeigt sich zunächst eine braune Schachtel, in denen sich neben dem Montagematerial für AMD- und Intel-Systeme ein zweites Paar Lüfterklammern befindet. Zusätzlich gibt der Hersteller neben der hauseigenen NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste zwei L.N.A. Adapter (Low-Noise-Adapter) sowie einen Schraubendreher mit, der für die spätere Montage genutzt wird. Darunter befindet sich der Kühlkörper inklusive einem vormontierten Lüfter, der gut gepolstert und stoßfest verpackt wurde. Direkt daneben befindet sich, ebenfalls gut gesichert der zweite Impeller. Die lediglich in englischer Sprache gehaltene - jedoch sehr ausführlich bebilderte - Montageanleitung komplettiert letztendlich den umfangreichen Lieferumfang. Sofern eine Bedienungsanleitung auf Deutsch gewünscht wird, kann sich der Anwender diese auf Noctuas Website im PDF-Format herunterladen. Allein hier wird dem Käufer für den recht hoch erscheinenden Kaufpreis von aktuell 86 Euro ein umfangreiches Zubehör geboten, die den Straßenpreis somit teilweise schon wieder amortisiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da das Zubehör sehr umfangreich ausfällt, listen wir dieses übersichtlich in der folgenden Tabelle auf:


1x Montage-Halterung für Intel LGA 1150/1151/1155/1156/2011/2011-3/2066

1x Montage-Halterung für AMD FM1/FM2/FM2+/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/AM4

1x Backplate

4x Abstandshalter für die Intel Montage-Halterung für Sockel 1150/1151/1155/1156

4x Abstandshalter für die Intel Montage-Halterung für Sockel 2011/2011-3/2066

4x Schrauben für die Verbindung zwischen Intel Montage-Halterung und Backplate

4x Abstandshalter für die AMD Montage-Halterung für Sockel FM1/FM2/FM2+/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+

4x Abstandshalter für die AMD Montage-Halterung für Sockel AM4

4x Schrauben für die Verbindung zwischen Montage-Halterung und AMD Retention-Modul

2x NF-A15 PWM 140-Millimeter-Lüfter

1x zweites Paar Lüfterklammern

2x Y-Adapter für das Anschließen der Lüfter am Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss

2x Low-Noise-Adapter (L.N.A.)

1x Kreuzschlitz-Schraubendreher

1x Spritze NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste

1x Spritze WärmeleitpasteNoctua Metall-Aufkleber


Technische Daten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU-Kühler im Detail


Wie man bereits nach dem ersten erkunden der Verpackung sowie dem Lieferumfang vermuten konnte, präsentiert sich auch der NH-D15 selbst von Allerhöchster Güte. Um den CPU-Kühler trotz seiner Abmessungen in möglichst vielen Gehäusen unterzubringen, fällt die Höhe des Kühlkörpers mit 165 Millimetern noch ziemlich moderat aus. Nutzer mit hohen Arbeitsspeichermodulen hingegen müssen bei der Kompatibilität durchaus Kompromisse eingehen. Die Aussparungen der Aluminiumlamellen garantieren bei zwei installierten Lüftern lediglich einen Platzbedarf von 32 Millimetern. Um diese Situation etwas zu entschärfen, lässt sich der betroffene Ventilator zwar etwas höher montieren, in kompakt gehaltenen Gehäusen gibt es jedoch nur begrenze Ausweichmöglichkeiten nach oben. Daher sollte sich der potentielle Käufer bereits vor dem Kauf vergewissern, ob im Notfall genügend Reserven vorhanden sind. Tendenziell sollten daher Dual-Tower Lösungen aufgrund ihrer Bauart in geräumig angelegten Cases betrieben werden. So kann man mögliche Inkompatibilitäten mit den angrenzenden RAM-Bänken bereits im Vorfeld weitestgehend ausschließen. Die Aluminiumlamellen sind symmetrisch aufgebaut und zu meiner Freude wurde die Größe des Kühlkörpers gut auf die des Lüfters abgestimmt, um so das volle Potenzial aus dieser Kombination herausholen zu können. So kann der Hersteller sicherstellen, dass die aufgenommene Abwärme optimal vom Luftstrom des NF-A15 PWM abtransportiert werden kann. Sofern vom Anwender eine höhere Kühlleistung gewünscht wird, kann dieser bei Bedarf einfach den zweiten im Lieferumfang befindlichen Impeller montieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um vor Korrosion zu schützen ist die leicht konvex angeordnete kupferne Bodenplatte vernickelt und die Kontaktfläche außerdem matt poliert worden. Die sechs Heatpipes sind von Noctua ebenfalls mit diesem Qualitätsmerkmal ausgestattet, und daher mit der Bodenplatte verlötet. Auf die Heatpipe-Direct-Touch-Technologie verzichtet man hingegen bewusst um den eigenen - sehr hohen - Qualitätsansprüchen gerecht zu werden. Alle Bauteile sind sauber entgratet und weisen demnach keine scharfkantigen Stellen auf, an denen man sich verletzen könnte. Die Verarbeitung des Kühlers ist hervorragend und lässt keinen Anlass zur Kritik, sehr gut! Das optische Finish wird durch die obersten Aluminiumlamellen realisiert, die zusätzlich mit dem Firmennamen und dem Herstellerlogo ausgestattet sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um die entstehende Abwärme zuverlässig abzuführen, setzt man bei Noctua auf den hauseigenen NF-A15 Lüfter mit patentiertem SSO2-Lager (selbststabilisierendes Öldruck Lager). Dieser Lüfter wurde speziell für eine sehr hohe Kühlleistung auf aktuellen High-End CPU-Kühler entwickelt. Der Drehzahlbereich erstreckt sich von 300 bis 1500 Umdrehungen pro Minute und erzeugt dabei einen adäquaten Volumenstrom von bis zu 140,20 m³/h. Mit einem 4-Pin PWM Anschluss ausgestattet und einer maximalen Lautstärke von angegebenen 24,6 dB(A) soll dieser zwar leicht hörbar, aber nicht zu laut seinen Dienst verrichten. Sofern der Anwender eine geringe Akustik präferiert, kann die Drehzahl dank L.N.A. Adapter (Low-Noise-Adapter) auf 1200 U/Min limitiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noctua hat seine TDP Richtlinien grundlegend überarbeitet, und gibt daher ihre Kühllösungen nicht mehr prinzipiell bis zu einer bestimmten thermischen Verlustleistung frei. Der Anwender kann sich im Vorfeld über eine generelle Mainboard- (Sockel und Hersteller), sowie eine Prozessor-Kompatibilität (CPU inklusive Übertaktungsspielraum) informieren. In unseren Fall unterstützt der NH-D15 alle aktuellen AM4 Prozessoren, inklusive eines hohen Übertaktungspotenzials.


Montage


Die Kühler-Installation geht dank des SecuFirm2 Montage-Systems nicht nur sehr einfach, sondern auch relativ zügig von der Hand. Da für die Befestigung die Backplate des AM4 Retention Moduls genutzt wird, müssen auf der Vorderseite die Montage-Halterungen abmontiert werden. Anschließend werden die vier grauen Abstandshalter in Position gebracht, auf denen die zwei Montage-Halterungen verschraubt werden. Nun ist es auch schon an der Zeit den Heatspreader (IHS) der CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste zu versehen und die Kontaktfläche auf dem Prozessor zu platzieren. Da die Halterungs-Schrauben bereits ab Werk fest mit dem Kühlkörper verbunden sind, kann dieser nun sehr komfortabel festgeschraubt werden. Dafür muss aus Platzgründen vorher lediglich der Lüfter demontiert werden. Die Federung, die in den Schrauben integriert wurde, verhindert zum einen das Überdrehen der Schrauben und stellt zum anderen sicher, dass der korrekte Anpressdruck erreicht wird. Nachdem beide Impeller am Kühlkörper befestigt wurden, können die NF-A15 PWM mit dem Y-Kabel und anschließend mit dem Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss auf dem Mainboard verbunden werden. Nun ist es an der Zeit, dass der NH-D15 endlich zeigt, wie viel Kühlleistung wirklich in ihm steckt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testsystem





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um das volle Potenzial aus dem Testkandidaten herausholen zu können, setze ich bei meinem Testsystem auf den Zeppelin-Die basierenden AMD Ryzen R5 1600. Im Jahr 2017 kam endlich die lang erwartete Zen-Architektur aus dem Hause Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) in den Handel und ebnete so den Weg für Sechskern- und Achtkern-Prozessoren im Mainstream-Segment. Durch ihre sehr hohe Rechenleistung, beispielsweise für Foto- und Videobearbeitung, sowie einer guten Spiele-Performance, etablierte sich die CPU in Windeseile zum absoluten Sweetspot im Massenmarkt. Des Weiteren muss sich der NH-D15 in dem facettenreichen Testparcours gegen eine Vielzahl von leistungsstarken Kompaktwasserkühlungen sowie potenten Luftkühlern behaupten. Abgerundet wird das Testfeld durch den AMD Wraith Spire Boxed-Kühler, der besonders bei der Lautstärke für Verblüffung sorgen konnte. Gerade die ML240R ARGB konnte sich durch ihre hervorragende Kühlleistung in der Vergangenheit als meine Referenz etablieren. Ich bin gespannt, ob Noctua mit ihrer Dual-Tower Lösung einen AiO-Killer im Portfolio beherbergt, und sich so konsequent an die Spitze des Testfeldes kühlt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testverfahren


Damit ich die Drehzahlen, die Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke des NH-D15 besser bewerten kann, habe ich insgesamt drei verschiedene Testszenarien durchgeführt, in denen meinen Testprobanden ihr vollständiges Potenzial abverlangt wird. Um sehr viel Abwärme zu erzeugen, verwende ich im Testparcours das Stress-Test-Tool "Core Damage", welches den AMD Ryzen 5 1600 kräftig ins Schwitzen bringt. Anschließend führe ich jeweils eine Testsession bei 50-, 75- und 100 Prozent PWM-Drehzahl durch, womit ich die Leistung aller im Testparcours befindlichen Modelle korrekt miteinander vergleichen kann.

Die Kühlleistung werde ich in einem geschlossenen System ermitteln, da normalerweise das Gehäuse bei den Anwendern ebenfalls geschlossen zum Einsatz kommt. Das hat den Vorteil, das reale Einsatzgebiet bestmöglich nachzustellen. Zur Feststellung der Lautstärke wurde eine Lautstärkemessung mit Hilfe eines PCE-MSM 2 durchgeführt. Das Schallpegelmessgerät wird dafür in einem Abstand von 50 Zentimeter vor dem Gehäuse positioniert.

Um die ermittelten Werte unabhängig von äußeren Einflüssen wie etwa der Jahreszeit oder der Witterung vergleichbar zu machen, gebe ich das Ergebnis als Differenz zur Raumtemperatur in Kelvin an. Das bedeutet, wenn die Temperatur um ein Grad steigt, ist das bei Celsius und Kelvin gleich viel. Lediglich der Punkt an dem null Grad ist unterscheidet sich. Daher sind die Messwerte immer als "X Grad mehr als die ermittelte Zimmertemperatur" zu lesen.

Ein Beispiel: Ein Testsample erreicht bei der Messung 25 Grad Kelvin, die Raumtemperatur liegt hingegen bei 22 Grad Celsius. Die CPU wird letztendlich insgesamt 47 Grad heiß.

Folgende Software benutze ich für meinen Test:


*Lüftersteuerung* Gigabyte SIV (System Information Viewer)

*Stresstest* Core Damage

*Temperatur* AMD Ryzen Master


Drehzahl


Im Vorfeld habe ich zuerst die Drehzahlbereiche mit Hilfe der Gigabyte SIV Software ermittelt, um einen ersten Eindruck auf die mögliche Kühlleistung und die Geräuschentwicklung zu erhalten. Besonders aufgefallen ist mir, dass die Werte wie für Noctua gewohnt, bei 100 Prozent PWM-Drehzahl etwas niedriger als wie auf dem Datenblatt angegeben ausfallen. Der Wert von maximal 1500 U/Min wird nach dem Kalibrieren der Lüfter um 139 U/Min unterboten. Bei Verwendung des Low-Noise-Adapters wiederholt sich dieses Phänomen ebenfalls. Da ich den NF-A15 PWM bereits vom NH-U14S kenne, gehe ich trotzdem von einem etwas lauterem Betrieb bei höheren Drehzahlen aus.

Allgemeiner Hinweis: Im normalen Nutzungsbetrieb erreichen die Lüfter von CPU-Kühlern nie den Drehzahlbereich von 100 Prozent.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lautstärke


Wie bereits im Vorfeld vermutet, steigt die Lautstärke mit einer höheren Drehzahl sukzessive an. Spätestens ab 75 Prozent PWM-Drehzahl befindet sich der NH-D15 auf dem Level der Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Mit dem Low-Noise-Adapter hingegen, bleibt die Lautstärke zu meiner Freude sehr gering, Da könnte sich unter Umständen ein netter Sweetspot zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke entwickeln, ich bin gespannt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühlleistung


Die Kühlleistung ist, wie man es von Noctua inzwischen gewohnt ist, ohne Zweifel die Paradedisziplin des Dual-Tower Kühlers. Bereits bei 50 Prozent PWM-Drehzahl schafft es der NH-D15, sich an die Spitze zu setzen, und baut diese auf am Ende ganze 2 Kelvin aus. Wie vermutet, ist der Low-Noise-Adapter ein guter Kompromiss, da man sich auch hier ohne Probleme auf dem Niveau der Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit


Dass Noctua mit dem NH-D15 einen sehr leistungsstarken Luftkühler auf dem Markt positioniert hat, war mir bereits durch die vielen anderen Tests bekannt. Überrascht hat mich allerdings das hohe Potenzial im Vergleich zu gleich oder leicht teureren Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Hier hatte der Dual-Tower Kühler zu keiner Zeit Probleme und konnte von Anfang an die Spitzenposition bekleiden. Die von mir in der Einleitung gestellte Frage, ob es sich um einen AiO-Killer handelt, kann ich heute definitiv mit einem klaren ja beantworten. Und selbst wenn man für eine moderate Geräuschkulisse den Low-Noise-Adapter verwendet, befindet man sich bei der Kühlleistung immer noch problemlos auf Augenhöhe.

Natürlich muss man immer abwägen, welche Anforderungen man als Anwender an einen CPU-Kühler stellt. Für meine private Arbeitsspeicher und Gehäuse Kombination wäre der NH-D15 schlichtweg zu groß. Eine gute Alternative ist für mich der NH-U14S, der aufgrund seiner Bauart eine viel höhere Kompatibilität, zumindest beim RAM ermöglicht, aber ebenfalls über eine sehr hohe Kühlleistung verfügt. Für alle Nutzer die nicht unter empfindlichen Ohren leiden, und über genügend Platz im Tower verfügen, ist der Dual-Tower definitiv die erste Wahl wenn es um die maximale Rohleistung geht. Der Preis von rund 86 Euro wird durch die sechs Jahre Garantie, den großen Lieferumgang und die hervorragende Verarbeitung meiner Meinung nach amortisiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Awards





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (19. März 2019)

Eine gute Alternative wäre auch der NH-D15S, da sollte es mit dem RAM auch keine Probleme geben und es gibt mehr Platz zwischen Kühler und Grafikkarte.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. März 2019)

Danke für den Test. Da zeigt sich wunderbar, dass ein starker Luftkühler die übliche Aio durchaus schlägt.


----------



## Duke711 (19. März 2019)

Ansich kein schlechtes Review, was mich aber stört sind die Temperatangaben wie z.B. 20,05 oder 19,83 K Da würde mich dich mal interessieren mit welchen Sensoren dann die angeblichen 0,05 K ausgewertet wurden?
Und auf was bezieht sich die Temperaturdifferenz?


----------



## -Shorty- (19. März 2019)

Also mir gefällt der "cleane" Aufbau deines Tests, schön strukturiert, (gute) Bilder an sinnvollen Stellen.

Einzig im Fazit irritiert mich die "erhöhte Lautstärke bei 100% Drehzahl". Ich denke da musst du schon konkreter werden, entweder subjektiv "laut" oder eben nicht. Denn das Lüfter bei 100% lauter sind, sollte ja kein Geheimnis mehr sein. Andererseits schreibst du auch, dass man die 100% ohne manuelle Eingriffe / alltäglicher Betrieb nicht erreicht, sprich der Nachteil entsteht erst durch den Eingriff von Außen, ob man das nun dem Produkt zum Vorwurf machen kann. 
Wäre doch eher ein Nachteil, wenn sie zwar leise aber nicht mehr als 75% laufen würden. So steht es einem ja frei.

Ist ja irgendwie Quark, du müsstest diesen Nachteil zukünftig ja bei nahezu allen Komponenten mit regelbaren Lüftern anbringen. Denn das resultiert ja aus der Regelbarkeit, umgekehrt will ja auch keiner mehr Lüfter mit festen Drehzahlen auf solchen Bauteilen und das wäre ja der einzige Weg diesen Nachteil zu umgehen.

Dann doch eher der Preis als Nachteil, der wird zwar kompensiert, ist aber dennoch unumgänglich, verglichen mit den 100% Drehzahl.

Ich hoffe du verstehst meinen Ansatz, genauso kann ich verstehen, dass es dir sicher nicht leicht fiel, überhaupt Nachteile zu finden. 

MFG


----------



## IICARUS (19. März 2019)

Hast du auch die AIOs als Gegentest selbst gemacht oder irgendwelche Daten irgendwo her genommen? Sofern ein Gegentest mit einer AIO machen kannst würde mich mal interessieren was herauskommt wenn die Grafikkarte ihre warme Luft ins Gehäuse bläst und der Radiator auch so verbaut ist das er von außen die Luft bekommt und nicht aus dem Gehäuse. Denn der Vorteil einer Wasserkühlung ist das ein Wärmeaustauscher nicht zwingend die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse nutzen muss. Dazu müsste dann natürlich auch ein Benchmark  wie z.B. Heaven oder der Gleichen laufen.

Bei Luft hat man ja keine Wahl, der muss ja im Gehäuse auf dem Prozessor verbaut werden.

Ansonsten tolles Review...


----------



## Narbennarr (20. März 2019)

Super Test 
Das Ergebniss verwundert mich in sofern, dass der Noctua selbst auf 100% stärker (und zwar sehr deutlich) als die AiO ist und das die Drehzahlen bei 100% recht stark von Specs abweichen bei den AiOs


----------



## sav (20. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für das zahlreiche Feedback. Ich werde versuchen kurz auf alle Fragen einzugehen.

@Abductee Der Test des NH-D15S ist sogar geplant. Ich kann aber bloß noch nicht abschätzen, wann ich die Zeit dafür finde. 

@Duke711 Das Grundlegende steht eigentlich schon im entsprechenden Kapitel. Die CPU Temperatur ermittele ich mit AMD Ryzen Master (zwei Nachkommastellen), und ziehe die aktuelle Raumtemperatur (eine Nachkommastelle) ab. Ich finde das ganz gut, um skalieren zu können, an welche Stelle des Diagrammes der Wert eingefügt werden muss. Natürlich kann man die Ergebnisse auch kaufmännisch Runden, und selbst dann liegen die Werte noch innerhalb der Messtoleranz. 

@-Shorty- Auf der anderen Seite gibt es wirklich Lüfter, die bei vollständiger Drehzahl ziemlich leise zu Werke gehen (NH-U12S). Andererseits sind die MA610P/Argus Storm2/MA620P ebenfalls mit zwei Lüftern bestückt, und arbeiten zumindes etwas leiser. Super lässt sich der Unterschied aber mit dem L.N.A. aufzeigen. Da ist die Kühlleistung immer noch super, die Kombination ist aber ganze 5 Dezibel leiser.

@IICARUS Ja, ich habe alle Werte selbst gemessen, aktuell aber keine AiO mehr zu Hause. Sicherlich kann es einen Vorteil bringen, wenn der Radiator Frischluft außerhalb des Gehäuses bekommt. Welchen Vorteil das aber für den Anwender im realen Betrieb hat, erschließt sich mir aber nicht ganz. Ich zumindest möchte die warme Luft ja aus dem Gehäuse bekommen und nicht in das Gehäuse. Es gibt aber garantiert viele andere Tests mit einem offenen Aufbau, da wird die Kühlleistung bestimmt noch ein Stückchen besser ausfallen.

@Narbennarr Gut beobachtet! Die Werte wurden mir zumindest so ausgegeben. Wenn ich da jetzt noch die Messtoleranz mit einbeziehe, ist es aber schon wieder weitestgehend im Rahmen.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. März 2019)

Den NF-F12 auf voller drehzahl als leise zu bezeichnen ist aber schon schmerzfrei 

Weiter so, solche Tests brauchen wir im Forum


----------



## sav (20. März 2019)

Ist im Test in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse nicht über 34 Dezibel hinaus gekommen. Einziger weiterer Lüfter war der vom Netzteil.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. März 2019)

Danke für den schönen Test ^^ gerne mehr davon.


Allerdings will ich noch anmerken, dass der r5 1600 nicht die allerbeste CPU ist um stärkere Kühler miteinander zu vergleichen. 
Der Verbrauch hält sich ja doch ziemlich in grenzen .


----------



## sav (20. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für dein Feedback! 

Zur CPU: Da gebe ich dir Recht. Damals gab es Ryzen 2000 noch nicht, und mein Budget war begrenzt. Daher fiel die Wahl auf den R5 1600, da er zumindest mit seinen 6 Kernen auf der Höhe der Zeit lag, und durch den verlöteten Heatspreader, die Abwärme dort ankommt, wo sie gebraucht wird.

Ein R7 wäre mir natürlich auch lieber, keine Frage.


----------



## Duke711 (20. März 2019)

@sav

Ok also von der Temperaturdiode im Core, Problem ist das diese eine Toleranz von besten falls +- 1,0 k hat, in der Regel +-1,5 k. Wenn also ein DT von 20,05 K ausgelesen wird, können das in der Realität 21 oder 19 K sein. 
Dann bezieht sich die Temperaturdifferenz also auf die Core Temperatur und an irgendeinen Messpunkt vom Raum bezüglich der Umgebungstemperatur.  Ich vermute mal mit üblichen NTC 10K und einer Toleranz von +- 0,5K.

Konkret bedeutet das nun Unterschiede die weniger als 2 K auseinanderliegen definitiv nur eine Phanatasie Statistik sind.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. März 2019)

sav schrieb:


> @-Shorty- Auf der anderen Seite gibt es wirklich Lüfter, die bei vollständiger Drehzahl ziemlich leise zu Werke gehen (NH-U12S). Andererseits sind die MA610P/Argus Storm2/MA620P ebenfalls mit zwei Lüftern bestückt, und arbeiten zumindes etwas leiser. Super lässt sich der Unterschied aber mit dem L.N.A. aufzeigen. Da ist die Kühlleistung immer noch super, die Kombination ist aber ganze 5 Dezibel leiser.



Bei allem Respekt, besitze den NH-U12 mehrfach, sowie die dort verbauten NF-F12 in sechsfacher (!) Ausführung, die sind auf 100% weder leise noch ziemlich leise. Deine aufgeführten Beispielkühler wurden im Netz an anderen Stellen schon getestet die Ergebnisse im Bezug auf Lautstärke widersprechen deiner Aussage.

Völlig unabhängig davon ging es mir eher um die Frage, ob man den Nachteil "erhöhte Lautstärke bei 100%" so zuordnen sollte. 

Da zum einen "erhöhte Lautstärke" eine sehr schwammige Formulierung ist und vom Lager-schleifen bis Rattern pfeifen und surren gehen. Zum anderen tritt dieser Umstand ohne manuellen Eingriff nie ein.

Dagegen ist ein erhöhter Preis nichts subjektives, du nennst ja selbst Doppeltower-Kühler unterhalb von 60€, führst aber die 89€ nicht als Nachteil an? 

Die 100% Drehzahl  bekommt man nie zu Gesicht außer man will es. Aber gegen die 89€ kannst du nix machen.


----------



## Duke711 (20. März 2019)

Ich habe mir mal die Werte von DH 15 mit 1361 und LNA 1160 rpm etwas genauer angeschaut. Bei 1,22 V und 3400 mHz läuft der Ryzen mehr oder weniger @Stock evtl. leicht untervoltet. Da wird die CPU nicht viel mehr als 65 W verbrauchen. Bei der geringen Leistung kann der Unterschied beim DH 15 zwischen gerade mal 200 rpm niemals 3 K betragen. Realistisch sind 1,3 K bei 65 W. Selbst bei 80 W  wären das nur 1,5 K.

Insofern kann man die ursprüngliche Frage " AiO-Killer" nicht beantworten, da die Abstände für der Messtoleranz zu gering sind.


----------



## sav (20. März 2019)

@Duke711 Natürlich gibt es da eine Toleranz, diese ist jedoch beständig und tritt nicht willkürlich auf. Von daher sehe ich da gar keine Problematik. Man braucht halt einen Wert um eine Grafik erstellen zu können.

Was eine Fantasie-Statistik sein soll entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis. Aus diesem Blickwinkel betrifft das zumindest jeden Testbericht. Mir ist zumindest kein Tester bekannt, der einen entsprechenden Raum unter Laborbedingungen zur Verfügung hat.

@-Shorty- Du bist zwar gesperrt, aber ich antworte dir trotzdem noch. Wenn auch in einer gekürzten Form 

Es ist total egal wie viele Lüfter du hast, Fakt ist: Jeder wird immer andere Messergebnisse haben. Warum? Das liegt alleine schon an dem Raum in dem gemessen wird. Je nach Größe und Beschaffenheit kann dieser nämlich mehr oder weniger Schall absorbieren.

In dem Test geht es ja darum, eine Alternative zu leistungsstarken AiOs zu finden. Aus dem Kontext geht die Lautstärke und der Preis definitiv konform. Hättest du die Einleitung gelesen, hättest du gewusst worum es geht. 

@Duke711 Ist für mich zugegeben nicht wirklich greifbar, wie du anhand der Drehzahlen die ansteigende Temperatur berechnest.

Zum Thema "AiO-Killer": Auch hier wieder nur bis zur Überschrift gelesen und Bilder angeschaut, schade!


----------



## IICARUS (21. März 2019)

Finde dein Titel schon etwas überzogen, denn der Noctua Kühler ist schon ein sehr guter potenter Kühler, keine Frage...!
Aber als Killer würde ich ihn nicht ansehen, denn der liegt oft gleich auf mit guten AIOs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quellle: YouTube

Vorteil einer AIO ist aber wiederum das hohe Arbeitsspeicher verbaut werden können, LEDs von Arbeitsspeicher nicht verdeckt werden.
AIOs meinst auch Optisch durch LEDs aufgewertet sind. Alles aufgeräumter ist und man sich nichts abbrechen muss um irgendwo dran kommen zu können. Es sieht Optisch besser aus ohne so ein Klotz im Rechner haben zu müssen.

AIOs können auch von der Kühleren Raumluft profitieren wenn der Radiator dementsprechend auch verbaut wird und müssen so nicht die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte mit aufnehmen.


----------



## sav (21. März 2019)

Wie du dir sicher denken kannst, lesen die meisten einfach nur die Überschrift. Von daher muss sie einfach etwas reißerisch sein. Mein Test von der Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240R ARGB hatte zum Beispiel keine, und niemand hat etwas zu dem Artikel geschrieben.

Wie du selbst in den Diagrammen siehst, sind in dem Fall die Kühler von Noctua auch nicht schlechter, nutzen jedoch aber auch nur einen Lüfter statt zwei oder gar drei.



> Vorteil einer AIO ist aber wiederum das hohe Arbeitsspeicher verbaut werden können, LEDs von Arbeitsspeicher nicht verdeckt werden. AIOs meinst auch Optisch durch LEDs aufgewertet sind. Alles aufgeräumter ist und man sich nichts abbrechen muss um irgendwo dran kommen zu können. Es sieht Optisch besser aus ohne so ein Klotz im Rechner haben zu müssen.



Die RAM-Kompatibilität wurde ja auch von mir bemängelt. Ob LEDs verdeckt werden, das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Jeder hat halt andere Prioritäten.

Persönlich sehe ich einfach keinen Sinn darin, die Abwärme der CPU in das Gehäuse zu transportieren, auch wenn sich das positiv auf ihre Temperatur auswirken sollte, leider dann im Umkehrschluss die anderen Bauteile darunter.


----------



## IICARUS (21. März 2019)

sav schrieb:


> Persönlich sehe ich einfach keinen Sinn darin, die Abwärme der CPU in das Gehäuse zu transportieren, auch wenn sich das positiv auf ihre Temperatur auswirken sollte, leider dann im Umkehrschluss die anderen Bauteile darunter.


Machst du doch mit deinem Kühler auch oder wo glaubst du wird die warme Luft von CPU und GPU bei einem Luftgekühltem System hin geblasen... 

Bei einer Wasserkühlung ist die Temperatur sogar geringer und wenn eine AIO verbaut wird würde ich bezogen auf die Grafikkarte die vorderen 2-3 Lüfter belassen damit die Grafikkarte weiterhin frisch Luft von draußen bekommen und die AIO aber oben so einbauen das sie rein fördert. So wird auch der Radiator mit der Raumtemperatur gekühlt und muss so nicht die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte zum kühlen nutzen. Denn wie bekannt ist kann immer nur bis Umgebungstemperaturen herunter gekühlt werden. Die vorderen und der hintere Lüfter reichen dann auch aus damit der Rest immer noch gut und ausreichend gekühlt wird.

Das ganze haben wir bei uns schon im Rechner meines Sohnes so umgesetzt und zuvor hatte er einen EKL Alpenföhn K2 verbaut der auch nicht klein ausfällt und mit einer AIO mit nur 240mm Radiator hat er dadurch sogar eine Verbesserung von 7°C erreicht. Gut auf diese 7 Grad kommt es nicht an, aber nun ist alles schön aufgeräumt und er kommt überall dran sollten arbeiten wieder anliegen. Von der Optik ganz zu schweigen.

Das ganze betreibe ich selbst auch schon mit einer custom Wakü, denn bei mir sind die Radiatoren oben und vorne so verbaut das beide Luft aus dem Raum beziehen. Bei mir ist aber auch die Grafikkarte mit Wasser gekühlt, daher musste ich hier keine Lüfter haben die zusätzlich Luft ins System bringen. Auch bei mir sind die restlichen Komponente immer noch ausreichend gekühlt. Es hat sogar den Vorteil das meine Spannungswandler dadurch auch direkt ein Luftzug bekommen.

Letztens ist ein Lüfter im Rechner meiner Tochter defekt gegangen. Sie hat den Alpenföhn K2 nun verbaut und das Austauschen des Lüfters in der Fron selber war kein Problem. Aber ich musste mit dem Stecker aufs Mainboard was mit dem Kühler und der Grafikkarte nicht möglich war. Ich musste einiges ausbauen damit ich überhaupt mit meiner Hand dort hin gelangen konnte.

Kann mich auch noch gut an die Zeiten erinnern als ich diesen fetten Kühler noch verbaut hatte.
Das ausbauen der Grafikkarte war ohne das ausbauen des Kühlers nicht möglich, da die Backplate der Grafikkarte so dicht am Kühler war das ich nicht an die Verriegelung kam.

Natürlich ist dieser Noctua Kühler für sich ein sehr guter Kühler und bietet auch sehr gute Kühlleistung, dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden. 
Die Ram Kompatibilität ist oft leider bei solchen Kühler eingeschränkt.
Als ich 2016 noch den Alpenfön K2 verbaut hatte konnte ich mir nur niedrige Arbeitsspeicher ohne LEDs kaufen.

Im übrigem wurde ein Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB im Rechner meines Sohnes verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sav schrieb:


> Wie du dir sicher denken kannst, lesen die meisten einfach nur die Überschrift. Von daher muss sie einfach etwas reißerisch sein.


Klar doch und dann darf natürlich auch maßlos übertrieben werden um sich besser ins Licht zu stellen...  
Was willst du überhaupt mit diesem Mini Kühler... 
Meiner ist größer.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duke711 (21. März 2019)

sav schrieb:


> @Duke711 Ist für mich zugegeben nicht wirklich greifbar, wie du anhand der Drehzahlen die ansteigende Temperatur berechnest.




Über Messwerte, die von mir selbst stammen. Habe einen Funktionsgraphen des thermalen Widerstandes in Abängigkeit der Lüfterdrehzahl mit nur einen und zwei Lüftern vom DH15 erstellt. Da durch kann ich sehr einfach und genau die Temperaturdifferenz herleiten. Im übrigen ganz ohne eine ungenaue CPU.

Sicherlich hat eine AIO zwei Lüfter anstatt nur einen, nur spielt die Lüfteranzahl bei der geringen Leistung der CPU keine signifikante Rolle. In Wirklichkeit wäre die AIO und der DH15 in der Statistik gleich auf. Das meine ich mit Phantasie Statistik. Deine Statistik suggeriert der DH 15 würde am besten abschneiden (AIO Killer). So schnell können Fehlinterpretationen entstehen.
Deshalb immer versuchen den Kühler auszureizen  DH 15 (240W) eine AIO eben so. Dann werden die Differenzen und die Unterschiede deutlich größer. Dann wichtet die Messtoleranz auch weniger.
Außerdem kenne ich Deinen Test sehr gut, der ist schon vor Monaten im Hardwareluxx Forum erschienen.

Wenn Du nicht kritikfähig bist, dann solltest Du eben keine Test in einem Forum veröffentlichen. Das signifikate waren eben bei deinen Test die geringe Last und vor allem diese absurden Werte bis auf die zweite Nachkommastelle von diesen AMD Tool. Bei Core Temperaturen reicht es völlig aus diese auf ganze Zahlen zu runden.


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2019)

Temperaturdioden sind absolut vielleicht nicht wirklich genau, aber relativ sind die durchaus präzise. Solange er immer mit der selben CPU misst, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die erste Nachkommastelle relevante Informationen enthält. Absolut gesehen vielleicht nicht und wenn er heute auf eine andere 1600 tauscht ist der nächste Kühler bei eigentlich selber Temperatur 3K schlechter oder besser.
Aber da er immer auf der selben CPU misst, fällt die fehlende Kalibrier-Kurve der Sensoren für relative Vergleichbarkeit weg.

Ich messe Netzteile auch mit Messgeräten die zusammen ~10% geschätzte Toleranz für Effizienzmessungen haben. Aber wenn ich das selbe Netzteil 4 Mal messe, komme ich immer im 0,2% Bereich auf das selbe Ergebnis. Weil die Abweichungen konstant die gleichen sind und ich nur zwischen Messungen des gleichen Equips vergleiche.

Ich fand den Test sehr gut, aber ich bin auch Noctua Fanboy und finde zugegebenermaßen alles von dem Hersteller gut 
Die Bilder sind hervorragend, der Text angenehm zu lesen, detailliert und trotzdem nicht langweilig  - wie ich es von dir gewohnt bin.


----------



## Duke711 (22. März 2019)

ebastler schrieb:


> Temperaturdioden sind absolut vielleicht nicht wirklich genau, aber relativ sind die durchaus präzise.



Nein sind diese eben nicht:

TEMPERATURE ........DEVICEREADING.........        ERROR
40.21°C  ................................38.76°C.............................1.45°C
59.98°C.................................58.45°C...............................1.53°C
80.16°C................................78.69°C ............................... 1.47°C
99.94°C...............................98.38°C...................................1.57°C

Ob ein Kühler besser oder schlechter ist kann man definitiv nur innerhalb der Messauflösung feststellen. Sobald die Differenzwerte unterhalb der Messauflösung fallen ist dies eindeutig nicht mehr möglich. Wenn die Messauflösung bzw. Fehleranteil bei einen Absolutwert von 40 °C bei 1,5 K liegt. Dann macht es eben kein Sinn Nachkomma Werte anzugeben.

Ein DH15 ist übrigens definitv schlechter als eine Wasserkühlung. Bei einer AIO kommt es auf die Umsetzung an. Wenn aber der Volumenstrom ausreichend ist und zwei 2x 120 mm Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen, kann ein DH15 nicht besser sein. Da alleine schon der Wärmeüberkoeffizient mit 8.500 schlechter ist als 12.400 mit 60 l/h bei einer Wasserkühlung/AIO. 
Und bei einer Verlustleistung von 65 W gibt des definitiv keinen messbaren Unterschied, da die Abweichung < 1 K sind und nein das kann man nicht mit einer Temperaturdiode messen, da zu bräuchte man schon mind. eine PT100 Messapperatur.

Nachtrag:

Nur weil ein Messwert anscheindend wie oben vier mal nach unten in ein bestimmten Bereich abweicht, ist das noch kein Garant. Wenn man mal eine aussagekraftige Statistik mit 100 Messwerten so  einer Temperatudiode erstellt, dann stellt man schnell fest das die Diode genauso oft nach oben abweicht, +- 1,5 und man kann somit keinen eindeutig Trend mehr erstellen.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. März 2019)

Dass AiOs nicht zwangsweise besser wie meist billigere HighEnd-Luftkühler kühlen sollte jedem mittlerweile bewusst sein.
Wer aber öfters in seinem PC bastelt wird über den zusätzlichen Platz dankbar sein, den man dank einer AiO im PC hat. 

Denn bei allen Ersparnissen, aber der zusätzliche Aufwand, den ich mit meinem damaligen Scythe Mine 2 hatte, um bspw. an den 8-Pin-CPU-Stecker heranzukommen hat mich zweifelsfrei extrem viele Nerven (Blut, Schweiß und Tränen ) gekostet. Genauso bei der Montage und Demontage des Kühlers - da ist eine AiO am Ende einfacher. 
Auch der Optikfaktor, man muss (ein gescheit konstruiertes Case vorausgesetzt...) keine Acht mehr auf irgendwelche Bauhöhen geben... 

Bei dem aktuellen Preis des NH-D15 (fast 90€) hat man auch noch ne Menge Auswahl an AiOs. Die hier mitgetestete ML240L RGB kostet mit etwa 65€ sogar knapp mehr wie 20€ weniger, wenn einem die Lüfter also zu laut sind, kauft man sich halt für je 13€ noch zwei NF-P12 Redux-1300er-Lüfter und hat fürn Aufpreis geringer wie 5€ die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.

Viele sehen bei AiOs leider nur die meist extrem teuren Vertreter von Corsair oder NZXT - da gibts aber noch ne ganze, ganze Menge an brauchbaren und preiswerteren Alternativen. Wobei selbst Corsair mit der H100x ein, zumindest den technischen Kenndaten nach, relativ brauchbares und mit 84€ sogar recht bezahlbares Angebot hat.

Luftkühler lohnen sich bis ca. 50€, darüber werden die Aufpreise absurd hoch. Ich weiß zwar gerade nicht was so aktuell ist, aber das schaut doch eher nach nem guten Deal aus... 
Scythe Ninja 5 ab €'*'48,13 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Weitere Kühler (von teuer oben nach billig unten):
Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B] ab €'*'44,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 ab €'*'38,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic Freezer 33 eSports Edition rot ab €'*'37,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die Liste könnte man noch länger gestalten, würde Thermalright wenigstens AM4-Montagekits ab Werk beilegen.

Fazit: Der Noctua-Kühler ist zwar sicherlich der King der Luftkühler, aber halt (High End-typisch) hart überteuert.


----------



## ebastler (22. März 2019)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Messwert anscheindend wie oben vier mal nach unten in ein bestimmten Bereich abweicht, ist das noch kein Garant. Wenn man mal eine aussagekraftige Statistik mit 100 Messwerten so  einer Temperatudiode erstellt, dann stellt man schnell fest das die Diode genauso oft nach oben abweicht, +- 1,5 und man kann somit keinen eindeutig Trend mehr erstellen.



Was aber absolut egal ist, wenn die Diode immer an der selben Stelle gleich viel in die Selbe Richtung abweicht. Die muss nur bei der selben Kerntemperatur jedes mal den gleichen Messwert ausspucken und relative Vergleichbarkeit ist gegeben.


----------

